# meadow gold milk bottle



## pinkshovel (Sep 17, 2009)

Good morning all
 Well I found some milk bottles in Dad's basement yesterday.  These aren't worth anything..no labels left at all. One embossed with one quart liquid across the front, from 1948, other wise, just plain milk bottles from the late 40's and early 50's.  But this ugly old Meadow Gold bottle has me stumped.  I'm trying to learn, and I know it's not worth anything just a square ACL label bottle but I want to know what this embossed triangle thing is.  
 All embossing is down low, on the _'heel'_? It's a triangle on one corner...In the triangle is a 7 w/a line under it and NINN or MINN, or NINH...it's kind of blobbed. the rest of the embossing on the heel  one quart liquid...REG....sealed 52- L-G..and in tiny emboss is 0588-1. The bottom just has a 48 on it.  I'm sure it isn't important information, I just haven't run into that little symbol before and am curious.
 Thanks for putting up with me![]


----------



## coboltmoon (Sep 17, 2009)

Back in the day states required milk bottle producers to be certified for standard measures. MINN was Minnesotaâ€™s seal and is found on milks all over the country. The L 52 means it was made by Lamb glass company.


----------



## pinkshovel (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you cobolt!  Boy, I gotta stop researching stuff before I get 3 or 4 cups of coffee!  I was thinking..LG=Liberty glass...duh. But, I'm very happy the triangle mystery has been solved.
 Do people buy these old quart bottles w/o names? Or the one that has ONE QUART LIQUID embossed on the front (tall w/ a skinny long neck)? I have 2 nice ones with names I'm keeping, but I don't know if I should just_ recycle_ the 'plain' ones or not.  
 I can't imagine anyone wanting this ugly Meadow Gold bottle...poor thing, it's just plain homely.[&o]
 Anyway...Thank You Very Much!


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 17, 2009)

well pink   there's no such word in the bottle collecting mind set as recycling . giving it to some place to crush and melt. some one somewhere would be willing to take that poor unwanted orphan in  [][]


----------



## pinkshovel (Sep 17, 2009)

Ha! Yep, I'll keep em and use them for flower vases if nothing else.  I simply do not like anything going to a landfill, if I can help it.  I'm afraid that if I _give_ them away,,they will eventually end up in a landfill anyway.
 I have 1 bottle that is a duplicate and a fella that just starting collecting is hinting about buying it....maybe I can 'throw in' the poor plain ones with that one as a bonus. I'll have to think on that.  
 I sincerely apologize to any fragile minds I may have upset using the "R" word.  I thought diggers would rather see recycling done than putting anything in a landfill, or I would have Never used that dirty word.[] Please forgive me![]


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 17, 2009)

Your bottle was made in 1948.


----------

